
The Game Boy, a hardware autopsy – Part 2: memory mapping - FroshKiller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecTQVa42sJc
======
FroshKiller
Part 1 previously submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11160346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11160346)

